# Move furniture to UK from India



## move2uk (Nov 26, 2013)

I have some ancestoral furniture in India that I intend moving to the UK. Has anyone shipped anything like this before. If so, your valued experience and guidance will be deeply appreciated.

Thank You
PS: If you have a used a shipping company you would like to recommed, please do so.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Try cross posting this on the India branch... there may be people there who can help you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2013)

Recommend John Mason. They moved us to Australia & back again, not a thing broken, no damp or mold. Couldnt believe how well the guys did packing a whole house in a day and no bubble wrap in sight. They ysed masses of paper to wrap & then pad out in boxes. 

Given our stuff was not antiques or anything but ornaments, guitars, electrical goods, furniture etc all turned up just fine.


----------



## move2uk (Nov 26, 2013)

*Thank You*

Good pointer Shel. Much appreciated. Will follow up with them.
Many thanks.


----------

